# موقع مهم لجميع المهندسين الكيمياويين



## ابو مصطفى 61 (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموقع لمجلة متخصصة في الهندسة الكيمياوية واعتقد ان فيه فائدة كبيرة لنا جميعا

http://www.chemicalprocessing.com 

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق 

ابو مصطفى


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (3 يونيو 2007)

مع الف شكر


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## gama (9 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يزيدكم من فضله


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## abonjod (21 يوليو 2007)

نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## Archi27 (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## jamboo (22 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووورررر ياهندسة


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (23 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا جززززززززززززززززيلا


----------



## امير العراق (29 يوليو 2007)

اغاتي حيل ممنونين


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
تحياتي لجميع الاخوة...
ولامير العراق اقول ...اتدلل عيوني...

ابو مصطفى


----------



## raeda (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد ممدوح (1 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله لك على هذا المجهود فعلا موقع رائع


----------



## saidelsayed (10 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ً


----------



## المهندس ابو العبد (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoodsh (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مرحّب (16 أغسطس 2007)

بوركت يمناك اخي العزيز ودمت موفقا مسددا


----------



## KWN (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## البحر الثائر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## م. انجى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . عبدالقادر (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

تحياتي لجميع الاخوة متمنيا لهم التقدم والنجاح .اعتذر عن غيابي لتلك الفترة وان شاء الله لنا لقاءات قريبا... 

ابو مصطفى


----------



## Nacimdz (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## أسير السحاب (16 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع ممتاز


----------



## م. علي (ابو رامز) (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل ل ابو مصطفى


----------



## مهندسة البصره (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## ريم حسن (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mmn (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخونا العزيز


----------



## mmn (21 أكتوبر 2007)

هل يوجد موقع كيميائي يتحدث عن تلوث المياه


----------



## نانا السباعي (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## شفرة (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لهذة الافادة


----------



## م. انجى (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رورو كيماوي (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً لك


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## موود كيميائي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا بش مهندس

دمت لنا


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (21 يونيو 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxx broth

and goooooood luck


----------

